# Malcolm Klassen vs. Robert Guerrero - 8/22/2009 HBO



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Malcolm Klassen (24-4-2) vs. Robert Guerrero (24-1-1)

At Toyota Center, Houston, TX

IBF Jr. Lightweight belt


----------

